# National Specktra meet?



## Janice (Jan 28, 2009)

I wanted to get your input on if you would attend a national meet up if one were to be scheduled. 

I selected Las Vegas as the city for the meet because generally airfare is quite a bit less expensive to fly into Vegas and hotel rates right now are very good if you can book in advance. Plus, who doesn't want to do at least one girls night out in Vegas once in their life?! I know that money is tight for many, that's why I would like to plan this for late summer/early fall or early spring next year. This is sort of the beginning phase of planning.

I'd like for the meet to last over the course of 2-3 days, giving people plenty of time to spend with the friends they have made on the site. People can use the trip for whatever they would like - meet your online friends, bring your cosmetics goodies that need new homes and have a "room sale" (hey it would help offset the cost of the trip!), eat great food, enjoy awesome nightlife. Most of all just celebrating the spirit and friendship of the community.

Please take the poll above to help me understand if this is something Specktra members would be interested in. 

If you would like to help plan the meet shoot me a PM and let me know. 

Sites you can use to estimate airfare:

Cheap Flights, Hotels, and Rental Cars -- Discount Airfare | Priceline.com
Southwest Airlines


----------



## jenntoz (Jan 28, 2009)

OMG! I think this would be so fun! I hope it happens & that I am able to attend when it does!


----------



## Stephy171 (Jan 28, 2009)

come to the east coast!!! lol


----------



## Hilly (Jan 28, 2009)

Ohh Labor day 09!!!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jan 28, 2009)

When I read this thread title, Star Wars Convention popped into my head.

Except, more feminine and fly.

I need a vaykay and I would love to go to Vegas to pick up on some Specktra honeys LMAO

I would think that the June 2010 date would be the best choice. It gives people who are interested plenty of time to make plans, request time off, look at what else is going on, save up the funds.


----------



## Prinsesa (Jan 28, 2009)

^ LOL AHAHAHHA This cracked me up LOOOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways I would love to do that! But is it girls only? So we can't bring our man? Thing is, Im scared to even fly out alone :S My momma or sister arent make-up addicts. Neither is my boyfriend! But he'll love the casinos. Lol.

I would love to go anytime lmao..Just need a month's notice.

I haven't really gotten close with any of you girls, BUT..I would love to receive in-person advice and make-up tips!


----------



## Janice (Jan 28, 2009)

Significant others are more than welcome! I'm sure they will all be happy to know that you'll be hanging out with other gorgeous women (and hopefully some specktra men too!)


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Jan 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stephy171* 

 
_come to the east coast!!! lol_

 
Seriously!  That would rock!!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jan 28, 2009)

If I were to even contemplate going, itd have to be at least April/May 2010. I have many year end duties til March every year; plus 2010 helps for saving $$!


----------



## Janice (Jan 28, 2009)

I understand everyone would like for a meet to happen close to them. I travel a bit every year and try to have a meet in the cities I visit. This thread is to gauge interest in a *Vegas* national meet.


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Jan 28, 2009)

I think this is a great idea! And it allows us to take a trip to Vegas if we haven't been there (like me) and meet and hangout with our fellow specktra friends! But i agree it should take place in like june-august 2010.


----------



## Janice (Jan 28, 2009)

It's still early on in this poll, but it's looking to me like we could make this a yearly event in August. Have one in 2009 and then plan another for August 2010.


----------



## Cocopuff (Jan 28, 2009)

I am down!  But Vegas gets super HOT! I picked April 2010 because it is not so hot and that does give us ladies time to save some money and really do it BIG


----------



## NeonKitten (Jan 28, 2009)

hmm i'd love for it to be in september of 09 cause i turn 21 this year and it would be the best birthday present ever!


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jan 28, 2009)

I def want to do it sometime in '09!!! I can't wait until 2010, come on


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 28, 2009)

August would work for me I think.


----------



## jaclynashley (Jan 28, 2009)

Aw wheres the young Specktra love?!
I live in Vegas and I wanna come too but I can't if your all in casinos.
Anyone have hookups in the fake I.D. business?!?!


----------



## Prinsesa (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm turning 21 in 2010  So I vote 2010. But I would suggest everyone to go this year as well. Basically, I think the 2009 Month and the 2010 month with the most number of confirms should be picked. I love planning these events lol But I live in Canada, I bet y'all who live in the US would have better deals.


----------



## MissResha (Jan 29, 2009)

i get into too much trouble in vegas.

but then again, aren't you supposed to?? hmmm...

but dont judge me if i get too drunk and start yapping about MAC pigments and breasts. for no reason.


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jan 29, 2009)

oooooooooooh this would be amazing. 
I would definatley recommend September in Vegas since the rates are a lot cheaper than summer months, still great weather and the major casinos still keep their pools opened into end of September


Wooooooooooo
Thunder from down Under


----------



## MACandie2012 (Jan 29, 2009)

that would be awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





anytime from june-early august of 2010 would work for me


----------



## Janice (Jan 29, 2009)

Labor Day 2009 falls on Monday September 7th, FYI.


----------



## Janice (Jan 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VDUB*BELLA* 

 
_ 

Wooooooooooo
Thunder from down Under 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Juneplum (Jan 29, 2009)

cough * chippendales * cough..


----------



## ohnna-lee (Jan 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_i get into too much trouble in vegas.

but then again, aren't you supposed to?? hmmm...

but dont judge me if i get too drunk and start yapping about MAC pigments and breasts. for no reason._

 
I found my drinking buddy!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So when are we going, come on everyone. 


Vegas does get pretty hot but it is a dry heat. Only worry is melting make up
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you go Labor Day it is fun but it is a pain to get in without hookups which I have, but even getting in restaurants is ridiculous! Waiting for cabs unless you are waving and giving out hundreds for a limo is also a pain. No one wants to spend their time standing in lines, especially in high heels.

Vegas can be fun at anytime if you are with a crew
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am really looking forward to this.


----------



## Janice (Jan 29, 2009)

For those interested, an idea on a way to save money is to find a "roomie" for your hotel room. Halves the cost of your lodging, or you can probably save even more by having more than 1 person share your room if that works for all parties involved.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 29, 2009)

I am definitely down, sooner the better


----------



## MACandie2012 (Jan 29, 2009)

questions: everyone would be staying at the same hotel correct? and if so, would it be guaranteed that there would be room for everyone (are you going to reserve the hotel just for us)?


----------



## Janice (Jan 29, 2009)

Once we get the *when* part figured out and can book probably minimum 10 rooms, I can make calls to a few hotels on the strip for rates and see about getting a group discount together on a block of rooms. At that point is when people attending will need to make their reservations. Most hotels don't charge a fee to reserve, but if they do it's usually a refundable charge (if you need to pull out) of the equivalent of one night.

If that group rate doesn't work out (we can't book enough rooms) then I would make a hotel recommendation for people to book. Vegas strip hotels are pretty large so we shouldn't have to worry.


----------



## SuSana (Jan 29, 2009)

Oooh Vegas, I'm there.  I use any excuse to go to Vegas lol.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 29, 2009)

I absolutely would!! My bff lives in Vegas...always looking for a excuse to visit!! Anytime is good for me...


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jan 29, 2009)

Now, when things like these happen, I wonder what on earth am I doing here ??!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gosh, I wish I'd get there by some miracle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But, anyhow, it's an awesome awesome plan you guys


----------



## aziajs (Jan 29, 2009)

Very cool idea!


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 29, 2009)

I am down anytime that it happens!  Tickets from WA to Las Vegas are pretty cheap so I could head down anytime.  I am SOOOOOO down for this and have hoped that we would do a Specktra meet up like this.  Janice if you need any help planning I would love to help! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am down for this summer or early fall.  The sooner the better.  OMG this is going to be a BLAST!!  Can you tell that I am excited!?!  Time for the dancing bananas!


----------



## KristyVictoria (Jan 29, 2009)

I'd be very interesting in going but can't be sure that it would be financially feasible at this time.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jan 29, 2009)

My hesitations are that it's Vegas. I don't drink, don't gamble and am not into strip shows. And, I have little man. He's a handful on his own and flying with him isn't exactly what I would call easy. I dunno. I would really like to do a meetup but at this time I cannot say yea nor nay. If I did come I would have to fly from Munich to Vegas and I would most likely go to North Carolina from there (because if I come to the States then I am for sure visiting my family), or fly from Munich to Charlotte to Vegas. Then from Vegas to Charlotte. Whew! Just typing that wears me out.


----------



## joey444 (Jan 29, 2009)

I would love to meet up and to me at least, the month doesn't really matter.  You should do Miami....Oh yeah....Fun in the sun all year long!!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jan 29, 2009)

^^ i'm game. all i need to know is when


----------



## joey444 (Jan 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_i get into too much trouble in vegas.

but then again, aren't you supposed to?? hmmm...

but dont judge me if i get too drunk and start yapping about MAC pigments and breasts. for no reason._

 
LOLOLOL!!


----------



## oracle1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Would love to come, 2010 works better for me


----------



## Willa (Jan 29, 2009)

I'd love to participate, this would be so much fun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




But it 2009 it's not the right time for me, I'm supposed to go to France this summer
If you do something in 2010, it would be great if it was in New York <3


----------



## Janice (Jan 29, 2009)

I know everyone would like to have it close to them, please remember this is a thread about a meet in *Vegas* for now. Thanks!


----------



## Janice (Jan 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corvs Queen* 

 
_My hesitations are that it's Vegas. I don't drink, don't gamble and am not into strip shows. _

 
I think your Vegas experience would be what you make of it. I don't drink much (socially and only a couple, I rarely get "drunk"), I don't gamble other than hitting the "spin" button on a couple slots here and there while in Vegas, and I certainly don't have an interest in strip clubs (not to say I would NEVER go to one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). There's plenty to do in Vegas without having to dabble in the illicit. 

Does anyone have a good non-junk linked spammed out Vegas tourist website? I haven't been able to find one that is purely information on entertainment and things to do that's not trying to get you to click a million affiliate links.


----------



## Willa (Jan 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_I know everyone would like to have it close to them, please remember this is a thread about a meet in *Vegas* for now. Thanks!_

 
Sorry


----------



## s0_fam0us (Jan 29, 2009)

I think this would be a TON of fun... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm up for whenever!


----------



## Kayteuk (Jan 29, 2009)

I am trying to organise one for the Europeans here, if you go to MAC chat europe it is in the process of being organised. Janice do you think you could advertise this one too? We cant have everyone across the pond having fun!


----------



## concertina (Jan 29, 2009)

OMG you people selecting July and August 09 for Vegas are KILLING ME!! You guys do know how hot Vegas gets, right?!!? 

Jeez, I guess I'll be the chubby girl with the make-up melting off her face walking down the strip...don't mind me!


----------



## SuSana (Jan 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *concertina* 

 
_OMG you people selecting July and August 09 for Vegas are KILLING ME!! You guys do know how hot Vegas gets, right?!!? 

Jeez, I guess I'll be the chubby girl with the make-up melting off her face walking down the strip...don't mind me! 




_

 
I wouldn't go there during the summer, blech.  Too frickin hot.


----------



## nunu (Jan 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Now, when things like these happen, I wonder what on earth am I doing here ??!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gosh, I wish I'd get there by some miracle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But, anyhow, it's an awesome awesome plan you guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
I wish i can go too but i can't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have fun you guys!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *concertina* 

 
_OMG you people selecting July and August 09 for Vegas are KILLING ME!! You guys do know how hot Vegas gets, right?!!? 

Jeez, I guess I'll be the chubby girl with the make-up melting off her face walking down the strip...don't mind me! 




_

 
Girl you are in TX....you should be so used to the HEAT...It gets hot as hell here


----------



## Janice (Jan 29, 2009)

I doubt we'll be standing around outside other than hopping in cabs or walking short distances.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Jan 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_I doubt we'll be standing around outside other than hopping in cabs or walking short distances. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I've lived in Vegas and have visited on a number of occasions, The only time I have ever done the walking the strip thing was at night and it turned into one of those bicycle chariot rides. During the day you stay indoors and can be quite entertained. As far as those who don't do the naughty things that Vegas is known for.... well it became kid friendly. It is the entertainment capital of the world and it is in the US, I mean if someone didn't make a lot of it family friendly then someone would have sued, and won! 

Don't be so discouraged, it is a dry heat, no humidity so it is way different as far as sweating your hieney off. I mean it is hot but the temperature isn't like you would imagine. I drove through Texas once... ahem, the side of the cars interior melted and the big ass sucker I had melted to the floorboard!


----------



## argyle_socks (Jan 30, 2009)

Hah, we could all storm the Vegas CCO.


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *argyle_socks* 

 
_Hah, we could all storm the Vegas CCO._

 
That would be awesome!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  They wouldn't know what hit them and I doubt that they would have much left after we left!


----------



## ohnna-lee (Jan 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *argyle_socks* 

 
_Hah, we could all storm the Vegas CCO._

 
um... a whole bunch of MAC addicts in one store, I'll bring the camera. Sure to be some Kodak moments there!


----------



## syrene78 (Jan 30, 2009)

This summer doesn'twork for me at all... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Next year, around the spring would be much better. Less hot and some time to save enough money. The entertainments are rather expensive in Vegas.


----------



## melliquor (Jan 30, 2009)

I couldn't do this year at all... just came back from hols and going to Europe in March and then Egypt in August.  I don't have any money left for this year.  I am definately up for 2010... I can do June - August.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 2, 2009)

Ireally hope this happens in 2010.


----------



## Janice (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm sure we can do something once a year.


----------



## mscasanova (Mar 3, 2009)

Im so in. My sis would love to go to! AND I saw a few prospects for drinking buddies!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Dont Judge me!


----------



## couturesista (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm in. I would really love to see all the Spektrettes/ers "IRL"! Maybe we can have the meet during one of the MAKEUP SHOWS in Vegas, just a thought.


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 3, 2009)

Have any dates been decided yet?


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Mar 3, 2009)

I voted March 2010, but just about anything after the 2nd week in March would be fine for me.


----------



## Brittni (Mar 3, 2009)

Oooh!! I have always waited for a national meet up (thought I was the only one who secretly thought it'd be cool LOL) however I don't think Vegas is the place for it. What about us who are like 20? :/ Personally, fun doesn't involve mandatory alcohol or gambling for me but I would hate not to be included because I wasn't allowed in certain places due to my age after I traveled all the way to Vegas to hangout! lol

Also, I would reconsider choosing August as the month. That's the month that most people begin going back to school and a lot of us Specktrites are in college.

I understand this is for Vegas but maybe you could consider doing a poll on other suggestions based on temperature the month it's planned for, attractions, etc.


----------



## shyste (Mar 5, 2009)

This sounds nice...I would love to attend!...I voted also...


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cocopuff* 

 
_I am down! But Vegas gets super HOT! I picked April 2010 because it is not so hot..._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *concertina* 

 
_OMG you people selecting July and August 09 for Vegas are KILLING ME!! You guys do know how hot Vegas gets, right?!!? 

Jeez, I guess I'll be the chubby girl with the make-up melting off her face walking down the strip...don't mind me! 





_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_I wouldn't go there during the summer, blech. Too frickin hot._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_I doubt we'll be standing around outside other than hopping in cabs or walking short distances. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohnna-lee* 

 
_Don't be so discouraged, it is a dry heat, no humidity so it is way different as far as sweating your hieney off. I mean it is hot but the temperature isn't like you would imagine._

 
NO! It's worse! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Ahhh bittersweet memories of me walking out my hotel and having my face _blasted_ off from the "DRY" heat that hits you _like a MAC truck! The word is "sweltering"_

I think this is great idea long overdue...but it's soooo lovely in the fall or spring - off season, of course, before the rain sets in. October in Vegas is Heavenly! I cannot stress enough my feelings about a Makeup Maven's need for mild weather!

Don't believe me? Try applying your Cremesheen lippies with their Cremesheen Glass over it and then take your hairdryer to your lips for five minutes!!! Tell me what you see after!






This will be fun! It would be incredible if we had some seminars/workshops/tutorial classes, maybe even get a MAC Rep to come and give a talk or an Artist to give a seminar. It's possible they'd probably jump at the chance. I've been to enough Fashion Doll Conventions across the country to know that this definitely adds to the meet-up experience. 

_I bet you they'd even do a exclusive souvenir lippie for it- _not a free lippie, but souvenir we'd pay for_! _If at least 150 people commited to going and you charged $60-$65 for the whole weekend you could probably get them to do one! 

_One can dream?!? _

_Just think of the names they could call it:_

L. V. Rendezvous,
Specktra, 
Luck Be A Lady,
Viva Las Vegas, Baby

Oh wouldn't it be fabulous to name the souvenir lippie after the host Hotel:

Stardust (Just for old times sake..._I miss it so!_)
MGM Grand! 
Circus, Circus
Venetian Pink
Mêlée At The Mirage
Brunch At The Bellagio
The Strip
Luxor-y
Wynn, Wynn 

All Frosts of course! O.K. so they sound like an OPI Nail Polish collection waiting to happen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh Janice is going to kill us! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




O.K. so no souvenir lippies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *argyle_socks* 

 
_Hah, we could all storm the Vegas CCO._

 
The would have to know we were coming, after all, since they'll have to serve _champagne and hor d'oeurves_ for us Darlings!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 14, 2009)

I would love to come to Vegas in 2010!!! As an international meet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There will be my 30th birthday in October 2010 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will have vacations in July and October 2010 - could this be a possible date as well??


----------



## pdtb050606 (Apr 2, 2009)

Have any dates been decided?


----------



## FemmeFatale (Apr 2, 2009)

A national meet up would be awesome, a make up show would be a great idea. I would definitely go to a make up/ specktra convention.

I travel quite alot internationally and domestically for work and personal reasons. I don't know if I would come to Vegas for it though, I absolutely despise that city!


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 23, 2009)

Yes, I'd definitely go to a June 2010 meet-up.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 23, 2009)

Yeah, let's see if I can convince my parents to allow their underage daughter to fly to Vegas by herself to meet a bunch of makeup obsessed strangers she met on the internet. 
Maybe if it was in 2020, it'd be a different story, but you never know.

Sounds like a ton of fun! I've been wanting to attend a Specktra meetup for a long time! Vegas would be crazy!!!!


----------



## BBJay (Apr 24, 2009)

Chocolategoddes, I think we could totally pull it off. 
We could always use "but all the other underaged specktrettes are flying to Vegas alone to meet makeup obsessed strangers that THEY met on the internet!!"

I so wish I could go.


----------



## VintageAqua (Apr 24, 2009)

2010 would be AMAZING! Gives me enough time to save for the trip and EVEN more time for the MAC PRO store!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Apr 24, 2009)

2010 would be so awesome! That'll give me plenty of time to save up money and my chance to go to the MAC Pro store!


----------



## MacPinkFlamingo (Apr 24, 2009)

You would not believe how often I erupt into a soaring chorus of, "Luck Be A Lady" but rarely has it ever been more appropriate than during the reading of this thread...















My vote is June 2010...I'll be 30 June 15, 2010 so this will give me an alternative to the glass of wine
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and jagged cliff
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 itenerary I have been envisioning. (Me=30
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...math *problem *has never been more true!)

MAC... Vegas... MACPro... Wayne
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Newton... CCO... Specktrettes... MAC... GLITTER... MAC... NEON LIGHTS... MAC...

Yeah, I'd definitely postpone that cliff thing until 40 for that CoCtail! Speaking of CoCtail... 








'Nuff said! I rest my case...


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 26, 2009)

omg omg i'm soooo there! vegas is like a 3 hour drive from me and i'd gladly go. i love vegas. so much to do there!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'd love to meet the lovely people of Specktra that have encouraged me and inspired me!


----------

